# Dex trying to steal my gloves



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor deprived Dexter, he sure did try though, didn't he?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That was Great! Loved it


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, That's how you get the video embedded! Ha! Thanks!  :doh:


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I just watched that several times. So funny!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Silly boy...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Fun to watch!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So funny, he's beautiful.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I watched that yesterday on your FB page and had my husband watch, too! We laughed and then laughed again because it hits so close to home! 
My guy loves gloves and would do the same as Dex!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! Love the "Dexter Shuffle"!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad that you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hehehe! That was hysterical! I'm sure my Brinkley would do that too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

That was fabulous! I only watched it once so far and am going to have to go back to see it again! What an industrious and enterprising young man! I caught sight of someone for a second who might have been an assistant, but he (or she) didn't seem to be of any help at all to poor Dexter. Does he always have to work alone?

PS-I looked down on your posting and saw the photo I love of your two dogs. Now I remember who they are! The smaller mudball is still young. He probably isn't a full partner in crime yet. We'll have to give him time. Although I do believe I remember you being angry with *both* of them for digging in your garden!!!


*NewfieMom*


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

NewfieMom said:


> That was fabulous! I only watched it once so far and am going to have to go back to see it again! What an industrious and enterprising young man! I caught sight of someone for a second who might have been an assistant, but he (or she) didn't seem to be of any help at all to poor Dexter. Does he always have to work alone?
> 
> PS-I looked down on your posting and saw the photo I love of your two dogs. Now I remember who they are! The smaller mudball is still young. He probably isn't a full partner in crime yet. We'll have to give him time. Although I do believe I remember you being angry with *both* of them for digging in your garden!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! :wavey:
His assistant is Archer, who is usually Dex's partner in crime, but he just doesn't have the same interest in glove thievery as Dex. They do like; exploring, pulling up plants, and digging together. 

The boys got away with digging in he mud, I don't know if I was mad but more like slightly annoyed. Some times they just give me that certain look and they get off the hook.


----------

